# Is Princess Jewel Adjusing?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Looks like Princess Jewel didn't need any time to adjust, she's made herself right at home. 

Wonderful to see and hear how well she's doing.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I love seeing a nice dog getting spoiled<:


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

If she gets anymore relaxed, she will be a puddle.:grin2:


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Fantastic photos. So happy she has settled in well after only a few days. You have a lovely family.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

She looks very at home, like she's been with you for years!.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Moved in, took over. Typical Princess behaviour.




Max


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

aWWWW....what a sweetheart!!!! Bless her!!!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations. She's beautiful.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Princess is right at home with you and your family. She's beautiful.


----------

